# Do I need two vignettes to travel in Switzerland?



## fatwallet

Hi all. we are going to switzerland and italy sept/oct this year we have a hymer s820 6tonne towing a smart on a A frame do we need two vignettes and how much do they cost. many thanks.


----------



## Jede

Hi 
We had to buy a vignette for our 6.5 ton flair, this type is a paper doc. that must be available in the vehicle at all times, 58.50 for one month. We had to buy another one for 40 francs for the motorbike one year. 
We are in Switzerland now off to Austria tehn Itaky next month.

Hope this helps

John


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Len,

To transit Switzerland it will cost you SF32.50 (about £17.20) for a ten day pass, you will use one day out and one day back. Just make sure you put the dates in that you are travelling.

Don't buy a one day pass as there is a minimum charge of SF25 so it will cost you SF50 if you buy two one day passes.

You will also have to buy a Vignette SF40 for the car.

To go through Switzerland you will need a GB sticker (the GB number plate will not do) as Switzerland is not in the EU.

I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss tolls*

Hi

Good facts and figures from Don.

The sticker for the car will be sold for cash at the border. For the 10 day pass for the Hymer, you will need to go into the office and fill out a form, with the vehicle registration, your name and address etc. You can pay in the office in cash or credit/debit card.

Russell


----------



## HarleyDave

*Transit Switzerland with >3500kg van and trailer*

This is all excellent info and thanks for helping those of us with less experience - but - may I just clarify something further?

If the trailer is a closed box type trailer (with a m/bike in it in my case) do I still need a separate vignette for that or will the 10 day pass cover prime mover (5 tonne Tag axle Eura) and 2 wheel trailer too?

I do not plan to use the bike whilst in transit through Switzerland so I assume I will not need anything for that.

Am I being too naive??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Yeti

Hi there Harley

I am sure that you will need a vignette for the trailer.
It may well pay you to get a weighbridge certificate as well
I am reliably informed that at certain crossings there are weighbridges but into some of the gates !!
It depends where you enter Switzerland as well, the Swiss customs can be a pain in the proverbial !
We were once given the third degree at Tageweilen, all documents for vehicle, scooter (on the rack), and personal , many questions over the weight of the vehicle not being on the V5 as well, although we were 3500kg
They may well want to see inside the trailer.
The only honest advice I can give is to certainly get the pass from the office as has been previously stated and then wait and see what is said about trailer and contents. 
Be prepared to pay up though, and have all your documents ready including those for the Harley


----------



## 109481

We are planning a trip into Switz & Austria this September. What is this vignette that is being talked about?
Is there a link to a site that explains all?
Happy wheels
Skimbo


----------



## Don_Madge

*Re: Transit Switzerland with >3500kg van and trailer*



HarleyDave said:


> This is all excellent info and thanks for helping those of us with less experience - but - may I just clarify something further?
> 
> If the trailer is a closed box type trailer (with a m/bike in it in my case) do I still need a separate vignette for that or will the 10 day pass cover prime mover (5 tonne Tag axle Eura) and 2 wheel trailer too?
> 
> I do not plan to use the bike whilst in transit through Switzerland so I assume I will not need anything for that.
> 
> Am I being too naive??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

You will need a vignette for the trailer, that will be sold to you at the border.

Usually with a trailer with no windows the vignette is displayed in the windscreen of the towing vehicle.

Just make sure you know where the vin plate is and it can be read OK.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge

skimbo said:


> We are planning a trip into Switz & Austria this September. What is this vignette that is being talked about?
> Is there a link to a site that explains all?
> Happy wheels
> Skimbo


Hi Skimbo,

In Switzerland vehicles up to 3500 kgs tons must buy a Vignette costing 40 Swiss Francs and valid for 14months (caravanners/trailers have to buy two!). The 08 vignette expires on the 31st January 2009.

Payment is easy (Euros, Sterling, Credit Cards or Swiss currency accepted. Exchange rate about 1.90 Swiss Francs to the Pound). If you pay for the vignette with Euros or Sterling you will get Swiss Francs in change.

The vignette can be bought in advance at service areas on main routes approaching the border. You will also need a GB sticker the EU number plate will not do as Switzerland is not in the EU.

See HERE for details of the Swiss vignette.

For Austria seeHERE

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## fatwallet

many thanks for your prompt replies, most helpfull.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss tolls*

...and the really good news is the Swiss Franc rate is now about 2.07 and expected to fall further! Hooray!

Russell

Also, diese is cheaper in Switzerland than Italy. So for anyone using Switzerland as a transit route, have a look at www.multimap.com and zoom in. The map shows where petrol stations are located. My own limited experience at filling up off the motorway in Switzerland tells me that diesel is about 10 pence per litre less off the motorway than on it.


----------



## 109481

Thanks for the inf. and links
I might just confine the trip to Switz and forget Osterreich; I just want to a nice simple life especially after chilling out in Provence and Italy
Is it because they speak Deutsch that makes for such bureaucracy
Happy Wheels and Goodnight Wien
Skimbo


----------



## HarleyDave

Thanks Don & Yeti (good point about the weighbridge)

I suspected I was hoping for too much - Gnash

I guess I just have to pay up and smile 8O 

Makes me wonder if I might just go via France on non toll and tell the Swiss and Austrians to "Stuff It" but I suppose the diesel would cost me more than the tolls

Oooh - I do so hate not having a choice - You know what I mean...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jhelm

We will be going to Switzerland this week, I thought the sticker was only for the autostrada/freeways, does one also need it for all roads? In Austria I'm pretty sure it only applies to those main highways - right?

By the way I'm sure this is not news to most but I find the Michelin web site maping system calculates tool road costs and also can calculate a ruote avoiding tolls.

Final question, our Hymer 644C is listed as 3.5 tons and about 6.7 meters long, I believe we still pay just the auto price is that correct?


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi,

Yes you only pay the SF40 for the vignette. 

All motor vehicles and trailers up to a total weight of 3.5 tonnes which use first- or second-class national roads are subject to this tax. 

It is very difficult to avoid motorways and the expressways in Switzerland, it can be done with careful planning.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge

An after thought.

The vignette is not valid unless it is stuck to the windscreen so don't display it in a tax disc holder or such like or you will be in trouble.

Don


----------



## darach

Hi Don, I will be going through Switzerland in January, my motorhome is 5000kg. Is there different regulations for the heavier vehicle if I stay off motorways and dual carriageways. Earlier this year in Slovenia I noticed some A Class roads that vehicles over 3500kg needed a vignette as I was in a car I didnt look further into it.
Derek


----------



## Don_Madge

darach said:


> Hi Don, I will be going through Switzerland in January, my motorhome is 5000kg. Is there different regulations for the heavier vehicle if I stay off motorways and dual carriageways. Earlier this year in Slovenia I noticed some A Class roads that vehicles over 3500kg needed a vignette as I was in a car I didnt look further into it.
> Derek


Hi Derek,

In January it will be impossible to transit Switzerland with out using the motorways.

From the 1st July Slovenia introduced vignettes for vehicles using the
toll roads. http://www.cestnina.si/Default.aspx?id=19766&lang=2

There's no mention of vehicles over 3500kg so one would expect to pay the appropriate fee when using the toll roads see
http://www.cestnina.si/Default.aspx?id=197

Don


----------



## pneumatician

*Swiss Vignette*

Transfer of the Vignette needs carefull and deft use of a very sharp razor blade if correctly attached to the screen.
The Vignette is supposed to break up when removed from the screen.
Failure to display can get you a hefty fine.

Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Transfer of the Vignette
> The Vignette is supposed to break up when removed from the screen.
> Failure to display can get you a hefty fine.
> 
> Steve


You can remove the Vignette if you heat the screen from the "outside" with a hairdryer (carefully) it will slowly soften the glue so you peel it off but take your time and be careful not too damage it.

I removed my Umwelt Plakette using this method but i damage a very small piece, and talking to a German police patrol man he told me it would be ok but said i should replace it with a new one a.s.a.p. which i did.

The german cop changes his from vehicle to vehicle on a regular basis so he told me.

The replacement method of the Vignette it too put some clear lipstick on it and replace in the screen.

Bob


----------



## jhelm

I don't understand the clear lipstick part, maybe you mean clear nail polish. I transfered mine using the hair dryer, but first I put some duct tape over it then it came off all stuck to the tape in one piece. Then I stuck it to the camper windscreen and carefully pulled off the tape, turned out almost perfect.



whistlinggypsy said:


> Transfer of the Vignette
> The Vignette is supposed to break up when removed from the screen.
> Failure to display can get you a hefty fine.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You can remove the Vignette if you heat the screen from the "outside" with a hairdryer (carefully) it will slowly soften the glue so you peel it off but take your time and be careful not too damage it.
> 
> I removed my Umwelt Plakette using this method but i damage a very small piece, and talking to a German police patrol man he told me it would be ok but said i should replace it with a new one a.s.a.p. which i did.
> 
> The german cop changes his from vehicle to vehicle on a regular basis so he told me.
> 
> The replacement method of the Vignette it too put some clear lipstick on it and replace in the screen.
> 
> Bob
Click to expand...


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Deffo, lipstick he said as it can then be removed at will, whereas nail polish would adhere it the windscreen to well and be difficult to remove.

Bob


----------



## buttons

Sorry but why would anyone go to all that trouble to save less than 20 quid a year. It don't make a lot of sense. From choice you drive a large vehicle, you decide to drive through Switzerland to save motorway tolls or fuel in France. You carry nail varnish and duct tape razor blades and whatever it takes to do the Swiss out of their tolls. You cant be that hard up, "can you"? 

The same individual's probably complain about height barriers and clamping in the uk. 
The link is that you cant peel them off can you.


----------



## jhelm

You cant be that hard up, "can you"? 
We made a trip to Switzerland last Christmas, had to buy the sticker, now we would have to buy another one which is only good until the end of the year, Jan 31. Just seems a waste when the thing is supposed to be good for a years worth of driving and we only use it a few days.


----------



## buttons

But it is your choice to travel through Switzerland, If you don't agree with their system why not give it a miss, use France or similar.


----------



## jhelm

I don't think my daughter who lives there would be too happy if we bipassed Switzerland on our way north. Anyway I already moved it, then my wife asked me if there was difference in color or something for the ones on campers. Ours is below 3.5t, ?


----------



## whistlinggypsy

The information for removal was given too me by a German Motorway Policeman who has several vehicles and swaps the Swiss Vingette from one vehicle to another when required.

I have decided to edit my post because i feel i was unfair too Buttons with my comments and understand he was refferring to another post, sorry buttons.

Bob


----------



## buttons

No Prob's jhelm, just an observation, It is human nature to overcome such problems. I did drive through Switzerland last week and gave the problem some though, only as a thought process, I decided that the best time to act would be 30secs after it is stuck on, before the moisture dry's out. Would I do that to save £17 Nah..........


----------



## buttons

whistlinggypsy said:


> Transfer of the Vignette
> The Vignette is supposed to break up when removed from the screen.
> Failure to display can get you a hefty fine.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You can remove the Vignette if you heat the screen from the "outside" with a hairdryer (carefully) it will slowly soften the glue so you peel it off but take your time and be careful not too damage it.
> 
> The replacement method of the Vignette it too put some clear lipstick on it and replace in the screen.
> 
> Bob
Click to expand...

Sorry whistlinggypsy if this rattled your cage. If the hat didn't fit then why are you getting upset?
However once stuck to the screen, it is a supposed to stay on there. If in your case you require a new screen then the authorities have a formal process for replacement of tax disc. Not a good idea to promote illegal activity, is it?


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Buttons, thank you for accepting my apology :roll: 

I did not think that removing my Plakette from my vehicle and replacing it on the new windscreen was an infringement as long as there was no damage to the original and it was replace in the proper manner. 

As for an illegal activity, i was not trying to evade any extra costs or defrauding anyone as the disc was mine and for my vehicle only.

I did contact the Koln office i got it from and they told me that if i could remove it without damage it would be acceptable, but they did say it would be impossible to do. 

As i did damage it i contacted them again and they replaced it, which is i suppose is what you are referring to as the formal procedure.

Bob


----------



## jhelm

whistlinggypsy said:


> Buttons, thank you for accepting my apology :roll:
> 
> I did not think that removing my Plakette from my vehicle and replacing it on the new windscreen was an infringement as long as there was no damage to the original and it was replace in the proper manner.
> 
> As for an illegal activity, i was not trying to evade any extra costs or defrauding anyone as the disc was mine and for my vehicle only.
> 
> I did contact the Koln office i got it from and they told me that if i could remove it without damage it would be acceptable, but they did say it would be impossible to do.
> 
> As i did damage it i contacted them again and they replaced it, which is i suppose is what you are referring to as the formal procedure.
> 
> Bob


There you go not breaking any laws. As said above it's my sticker. By the way the whole process took me about 15 minutes or less, saved about 27 euro, not bad for the time spent.


----------



## sennen523

*Swiss Vignettes Validity.*

Hi All,
We went into Switzerland last year and bought the +3500Kg Vignette for 32.50CHF and is valid for 10 single days and valid until 02/10/10.
Some Questions.
Can I use this again in September? I was only in Switzerland for four days last year. Do I have to fill in the form (dates) when I left Switzerland?

Thanks 
sennen523


----------



## mgacoupe

Why not go from France to Italy direct and miss out Switzerland entirely
We are towing a Smart car on an A frame behind our Rapido through Mont Blance tunnel to Aosta/Genoa/Piombino/Elba
We will still have the farting about travelling seperately thru the tunnel but I think its worth it
Try using ViaMichelin route planner to calculate the cost/distance/time of the choices you have of getting to Italy
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------

